# The Official Mineral Makeup Thread



## pinkbundles (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you guys think it's time for this thread? There's a lot of questions about this and a sticky on it would be helpful. Mods, what do you think?


----------



## Lauren (Aug 19, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## spikeyli (Aug 19, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Everyone has their favorite brands but it's good to talk about what we like and dislike about the brands we use and why we left one brand for another.

Maybe a poll on which brand forum people use will be nice.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 19, 2006)

good idea!


----------



## lilla (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* good idea! I agree.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Leony (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes we've discussed about this topic a while ago on AC.

One of the mods will make this thread sticky if you all need this thread to be sticky.


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 19, 2006)

great idea!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Yes we've discussed about this topic a while ago on AC.One of the mods will make this thread sticky if you all need this thread to be sticky.


----------



## Thais (Aug 19, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea!!!!! There have been so many posts about mineral MU lately, a sticky would probably compile all questions and answers together.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* Sounds like a great idea!!!!! There have been so many posts about mineral MU lately, a sticky would probably compile all questions and answers together. yuuuuup.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 19, 2006)

i think it's a great idea!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 19, 2006)

It is now a stickie!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you think we could put some of the other MMU links in this thread as well?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 19, 2006)

Feel free to do so if you want Kim.


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Feel free to do so if you want Kim. Thanks Marisol!




OK, here are a handful of threads...

I have a question about Mineral Make-up.

Why Everyone Loves Mineral Makeup

Has anyone tried Bare Escentials or I.D. (the same thing)

Foundation for sensitive skin

For All Those who use Mineral Makeup.

Mineral Makeup! I think I've been converted!

Help me with mineral foundation

Mineral Make-Up

Going to try out Mineral Makeup...

Mineral Make-up?

Need help applying pressed mineral foundation

Question about BE Minerals

Rants/Raves for Bare Escentuals MMU?

What do you think of Everyday Minerals?

Just tried EDM and I think I like it...

Eureca #2!!! Another mineral discovery!!!


----------



## LVA (Aug 19, 2006)

aww .. u're so helpful , thx Kim


----------



## chrgrl (Aug 19, 2006)

i have a question about EDM...do you usually apply the finishing dust right after you've done the foundation, or do you do all your makeup and then apply it last?


----------



## Thais (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chrgrl* i have a question about EDM...do you usually apply the finishing dust right after you've done the foundation, or do you do all your makeup and then apply it last? You can do it either way.



But I ussually do it after foundation cause i feel that the veil takes away some of the blush color.


----------



## spikeyli (Aug 20, 2006)

The finishing powder is meant to be put on after the foundation, but many people with oily skin found that if they put it on before foundation, it helps with oil control. Personally I prefer the feel of the finishing powder and would only wear it sometimes, they tend to be finer and silkier than the foundation.


----------



## AndOceans109 (Aug 20, 2006)

hi every1, this is my first post. i'm a guy first of all..been using dermablend for a while now but i need to switch. dermablend makes my skin kinda peely and cakey looking.. i tryed BE a few days ago, but it breaks me out. i break out very easily..i ordered the free sample kit from everyday minerals, tryed it for the last few days, and it hasnt broke me out so far..the only thing, is that i love the way BE works and looks, but it breaks me out..with everyday minerals, is there something from them or somewhere else similar to BE's mineral veil? i love the way it smooths out my skin before i put on the foundation and all that. or is there another brand totally that would be good for me? remember i break out extremely easily.. thx!

doesnt necessarily have to be mineral makeup, just anything, even designer. anything that wont break me out (which seems to be most stuff), looks natural, and any cost! thxxx


----------



## Lia (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes there is, the finishing dust - on the sample kit you can choose between it or a concealer. But if Mineral veil doesn't break you out, you could continue to use it.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 20, 2006)

question--When applying mineral make-up should I put on the concealer before or after foundation? I've read/seen tuts and it seems to go either way. Is there a benefit from doing it a certain way? Thnx


----------



## rockster (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* question--When applying mineral make-up should I put on the concealer before or after foundation? I've read/seen tuts and it seems to go either way. Is there a benefit from doing it a certain way? Thnx I think apply before putting on foundation, that's what I read all the time.

p.s. can anyone give me tips? I just cant get it too look natural while Im trying to cover my past acne red marks....

also anyone find that it kind of looks cakey in front of the mirror? I think im doing it wrong


----------



## Lia (Aug 20, 2006)

Just look really close at your face (get near your mirror and pay attention to the way your face looks). I suggest you wearing concealer prior to foundation application (a green concealer would be awesome to do that) and after just applicate the foundation lightly. The fact is, if you try to cover your acne marks only with foundation, it won't look really good, because the acne areas will look good, but the rest of the face will be "overwhelmed" by the foundation


----------



## AndOceans109 (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Yes there is, the finishing dust - on the sample kit you can choose between it or a concealer. But if Mineral veil doesn't break you out, you could continue to use it. i know now gr, i didnt know you could choose when i ordered it...i read somewhere that it IS the mineral veil that breaks people out with the BE. is everyday minerals finishing dust basically the same thing? just gonna have to experiment i guess..any other product that would be good for a guy like me who breaks out easily, anyone?


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Aug 20, 2006)

Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Thais (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* question--When applying mineral make-up should I put on the concealer before or after foundation? I've read/seen tuts and it seems to go either way. Is there a benefit from doing it a certain way? Thnx You can do it either way. I personally use concealer first, then foundation, and if I still want to cover something (like a blemish), I use the concealer brush to apply a bit of foundation on top of the blemish, works wonders.


----------



## Lia (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AndOceans109* i know now gr, i didnt know you could choose when i ordered it...i read somewhere that it IS the mineral veil that breaks people out with the BE. is everyday minerals finishing dust basically the same thing? just gonna have to experiment i guess..any other product that would be good for a guy like me who breaks out easily, anyone? I don't know... I think that try the finishing dust is probably your best bet.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* You can do it either way. I personally use concealer first, then foundation, and if I still want to cover something (like a blemish), I use the concealer brush to apply a bit of foundation on top of the blemish, works wonders. thanx


----------



## Min (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AndOceans109* i know now gr, i didnt know you could choose when i ordered it...i read somewhere that it IS the mineral veil that breaks people out with the BE. is everyday minerals finishing dust basically the same thing? just gonna have to experiment i guess..any other product that would be good for a guy like me who breaks out easily, anyone? I don't know the ingred in BE but I can say I have super sensitive skin &amp; EDM has never broken me out.


----------



## AndOceans109 (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* I don't know... I think that try the finishing dust is probably your best bet. i looked up the ingredients, theyre both almost the same and both have cornstarch in them (which breaks a lot of people out). im gonna try physician's formula powder tmrw and see what happens.. what about another type of makeup for me that wouldnt break me out. like a designer brand at like macy's or something. what are good brands there that dont usually break people out?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 21, 2006)

I am a full convert to EDM. Much as I hate to admit it, I love EDM's intensive formula coupled with MAC Fix+. Keeps oil at bay, NEVER melts (in this intense AZ summer), lasts for a full 16 hours! And the finish is super flawless too. I am so amazed. I told everyone I will use BE till the day I die, well, I am eating my words right now (pass the ketchup, please!



).


----------



## Thais (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* I am a full convert to EDM. Much as I hate to admit it, I love EDM's intensive formula coupled with MAC Fix+. Keeps oil at bay, NEVER melts (in this intense AZ summer), lasts for a full 16 hours! And the finish is super flawless too. I am so amazed. I told everyone I will use BE till the day I die, well, I am eating my words right now (pass the ketchup, please!



). Hahaha I was a BE enthusiast as well, but I remember everytime I saw Kim's (LVA) FOTDs I was knocked out by how perfect her complexion looked (Thanks Kim!!!



); so one day I was like, "ok, this is free anyways, I am sure it won't be nearly half as good as BE but I will give it a try". So 2 days after I got the samples and I was totally blown away... Coverage was better, finish was even more natural, it lasted longer on the face. I still use BE for everything else except lippies (their l/s and l/g are nasty); I love their blushes, all over face colors, glimmers and glimpses, and the mineral veil; but when it comes to foundation, I am all EDM now.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 21, 2006)

^ I'm exactly like you when it comes to products (and addiction to MAC msfs



). Don't you like the finishing dust? I think it's better than mineral veil.


----------



## Thais (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* ^ I'm exactly like you when it comes to products (and addiction to MAC msfs



). Don't you like the finishing dust? I think it's better than mineral veil. I actually have a brand new huge container of mineral veil that I got before I got my first EDM samples so I am just using it. I never bothered comparing it to the finishing dust, I will use it tomorrow and see.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey MMU queens! I am a C7 in Mac STudio Fix foundation. What would my EDM equivalent be?


----------



## Thais (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* Hey MMU queens! I am a C7 in Mac STudio Fix foundation. What would my EDM equivalent be? I have never used MAC foundations so I cant help you there, sorry...


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 24, 2006)

another question ladies. I love my edm samples but I Have this little issue. Before I was using Benefits get even pressed foundation powder and my t-zone was not very oily. I get better coverage with edm but my t-zone gets SUPER oily VERY quickly. What can I do to fix this? Should I try the marykay oil mattifier? (heard good things about it) Does anyone else have this issue? Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thais (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* another question ladies. I love my edm samples but I Have this little issue. Before I was using Benefits get even pressed foundation powder and my t-zone was not very oily. I get better coverage with edm but my t-zone gets SUPER oily VERY quickly. What can I do to fix this? Should I try the marykay oil mattifier? (heard good things about it) Does anyone else have this issue? Thanks!!!!!!!! You can try a mattifying lotion or primer (I use DDF Daily Matte), and also use blotting papers and blot your T zone a few times a day. You can also re-apply the finishing dust later in the day, that takes care of the oil as well.


----------



## LazyKatie (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone know of a mineral makeup that isn't shiny?


----------



## Lia (Aug 25, 2006)

Everyday minerals in matte or intensive formulation, Aromaleigh, Alima


----------



## spikeyli (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LazyKatie* Does anyone know of a mineral makeup that isn't shiny? Joppa Minerals, no shine, no bismuth to cause itchies, and 1/3 the price of BE.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 27, 2006)

Is the discount of 10% still available for EDM?


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ShelbyLynn* Is the discount of 10% still available for EDM? i think it still works.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* i think it still works. How can you get this 10% off????


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 27, 2006)

enter HSN during checkout.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* enter HSN during checkout. you mean in the code box right? And this code changes quickly?


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* you mean in the code box right? And this code changes quickly? yes. u enter it in the code box. this code has been around for a while and luckily it has been working fine. there is a thread about this code.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...rals+code.html


----------



## Sophia (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks! I will continue to check the thread about the codes!!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 27, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## dragueur (Sep 2, 2006)

i tried the EDM original glo formula and semi-matte. but sadly, i didnt quite like it. the original glo makes my pores look so obvious and a bit shiny (i dont have oily skin anymore). the semi-matte was ok though. i'm actually waiting for my intensive formula samples to arrive, hope it works on me. right now, it's still BE for me.

Illuminaire, a liquid mineral makeup that ive tried is also great! i love this next to my BE. they've got some samples, too.... but not free =P i love the fantastic finish. they have this ultimate finish, w/c is in matte, that is highly water resistant and doesnt budge, perfect for oily skin people..application is quite tricky at first, tho'...but practice makes perfect. =))


----------



## maryfitz24 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello all.

I have been using mineral makeup (off and on) for about 2 years. I've used BE, Sheer cover, EDM, Alima and Lauress. My favorite 2 are Alima and Lauress. I've recently been using my minerals "wet" meaning getting my foundation brush wet w/water not moisturizer and mixing it with the foundation. I love the sheer look and it feels nicer on my skin than the dry.

Is there anyone that uses Lauress currently? I got some samples and can't decide which foundation is best for me. I am a W1 in Alima which is a perfect match for me. My MAC color is NC20.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 4, 2006)

maryfitz24: I use Lauress right now. It's the most velvety of all the mineral makeups I've tried (I've tried EDM and BE apart from Lauress). The coverage is flawless but very natural. I spritz MAC Fix+ moisture spray on my 182 brush after swirling the minerals in it, then I buff as usual. I mix Light Natural with Gentle Beige. I'm an NC 30. I would guess your shade is Light Natural.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maryfitz24: I use Lauress right now. It's the most velvety of all the mineral makeups I've tried (I've tried EDM and BE apart from Lauress). The coverage is flawless but very natural. I spritz MAC Fix+ moisture spray on my 182 brush after swirling the minerals in it, then I buff as usual. I mix Light Natural with Gentle Beige. I'm an NC 30. I would guess your shade is Light Natural. Thank you periwinkle sky. I will try that shade. The customer service suggested I order radiant gold, soft gold and the lightest ivory. I too use the mineral wet. It feels better on my skin. 
Lauress has the nicest feel of any of the several mineral brands I've tried. That's why I am so anxious to try and get the right shade.

Thanks again.

MaryEllen


----------



## maryfitz24 (Sep 12, 2006)

Periwinkle sky: Do you use the primer, concealer and finishing powder from Lauress? I bought samples of these in kick start light, vanilla, and light finishing but am wondering if these are all necessary.

Thanks again for the color choice. I will be ordering it in the next few days.

MaryEllen


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 12, 2006)

^Hi, I haven't tried the primer/concealer but the finishing powder is very good and the main ingredient is kaolin clay instead of cornstarch. The finishing powder sets the makeup and keeps it from melting. You would definitely need the finishing powder.


----------



## juss (Sep 15, 2006)

Phisician Formula is not shiny. I like it more than Bare Escentuals.


----------



## Micki (Sep 15, 2006)

As much as I love EDM, they dont' have a color that really matches my skin, so I have to mix. Some days I get the mix right, and others I don't. Its such a pain that I only attempt it every once and a while. Otherwise I love the coverage and finish.


----------



## Kaire (Sep 18, 2006)

I just bought some brand at Sally's beauty supply this weekend because I wanted to try it so much. I'm *not* a foundation wearer, so this is new for me. I like it so far, but was surprised to see that by making my skin tone even I now need to find a nice shade of blush! I do like how my skin looks though. Very natural!


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 18, 2006)

IÂ´m using Alima. Most days IÂ´m just fluffing it on with a brush, but for flawless skin I mix it with aloe vera gel and dust a bit on top of it. Using a moist (spritzed with water or flower hydrosol or whatever)brush works wonders as well.


----------



## halzer (Sep 18, 2006)

I ordered some Everyday Mineral samples and I really wanted to like it, as I like the concept of mineral makeup. However the foundation didnt match my yellow toned skin and left an ivory cast over my face. I tried med.beige and med.beige summer. Also, it made my face itch when my face got hot. I love their blush in the shade of 'Apple' though. Even though I ordered the 'daydream' shade in my sample kit,(terrible shade -a dirty mauve brown) I took a risk and ordered a full size of 'apple' without testing it first, because I had read good reviews about the shade, and as I was looking for a blush that left you with a natural flush, it sounded like the colour that I was looking for. Im glad I did coz its a HG natural blush for me.

I was still looking for a mineral foundation though, and I found a great brand which is based in the UK. The website is www.lilylolo.co.uk 

They also offer a sample service, and the shades are better for us 'marge simpson' types (i.e Yellow toned skin). I bought the foundation in 'butterscotch' and its a perfect match, with no greasy ivory sheen like I had with EDM. I also love their bronzer in 'South beach', a matte burnt pink shade, which is another HG for me! The company also ships internationally if any one wants to try the Lily Lolo brand.


----------



## diva237 (Sep 19, 2006)

I love the Bare esentials mineral makeup


----------



## LazyKatie (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been using Joppa for about 3 weeks and I am a former Jane Iredale user. I love the coverage that I get with Joppa and it's a matte finish which I like much better, the other mineral makeup is too shiny. I think it's a pretty small private label company so you won't hear too much about them it's all by word of mouth. Spikeyli a member here on the board is a Joppa fan hopefully she will see your post and be able to help more.


----------



## leintjess (Sep 27, 2006)

I use pure luxe cosmetics. I'm quite happy with it. I especially like their foundation primer and their finishing dust april mix a lot. Blush flirt is really beautiful as well. I did order a sample kit of EDM though, as I need a bit more pink in my foundation and I've heard great things about EDM's foundation for cooler skin types.


----------



## deedah72 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think a new thread would be great, I myself am just dabbling in the mineral makeup foundations so I think this would be very helpful to me. thanks Rachael


----------



## makeupchick (Oct 3, 2006)

good infos thanks a lot


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 9, 2006)

great info. thanks ladies.


----------



## preencesita (Oct 14, 2006)

i just ordered my BE kit from Sephora. i got the fairly light/light one... im so excited. cant hardly wait


----------



## Sophia (Oct 16, 2006)

I just got my 2nd EDM sample set and WOW OMG!!!! This time I order only the Intensive formula. and they're sooooooo much better than the Matte! Amazing coverage and I think more long lasting and only in a few seconds I'm OK I don't need to re apply and blend blend!

I also got for the foirst time the Finishing Dust, I hope it will make my fndt last longer since I have problems with that!

And I got the Weekend Getaway, it gives to my skin warm but it's not peachy as I expected!

I also noticed that my perfect match with the Intensive formula is Light, while with Matte was Faitly Light, but also the Fairly Light Intensive is very good also!

I'm thinking to order a kit, with both Light and Fairly Light, but now I have to think which 2 blushes to get! Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## Thais (Oct 16, 2006)

I am glad you liked it! I cant find a difference between matte and intensive though. I use intensive because it matches my skintone. LOL


----------



## Sophia (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am glad you liked it! I cant find a difference between matte and intensive though. I use intensive because it matches my skintone. LOL Hehe, really on my face make a huge difference on how well it covers my redness and any imperfection. You don't have any imperfections Thais, you have amazing skin, that's why you can't find any difference!


----------



## Thais (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hehe, really on my face make a huge difference on how well it covers my redness and any imperfection. You don't have any imperfections Thais, you have amazing skin, that's why you can't find any difference!



I strongly disagree with that.



I dont have any redness, but my skintone is uneven and I have little pimples here and there. In any case, we have to agree that EDM is awesome ayways.


----------



## Sophia (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I strongly disagree with that.



I dont have any redness, but my skintone is uneven and I have little pimples here and there. In any case, we have to agree that EDM is awesome ayways.



Hehe!!


----------



## pinkyfield (Oct 17, 2006)

i just ordered a sample kit from EDM i hope it works nicely. i wasnt a huge fan of bare minerals.


----------



## i3lacki2ose (Dec 5, 2006)

cool


----------



## bejealous2 (Dec 9, 2006)

i guess im new to this...never even heard of mineral make up.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 10, 2006)

A mineral makeup that's not shiny is Oceanmist. The coverage is good and lasts all day as well. the prices are really reasonable like 12.00 and shipping is free. The finish is matte. I've ordered from Joppa as well but would say between the two Oceanmist is a hands down winner because of the color match, pricing, free shipping, and the generous amount received in the jar.


----------



## voodoo_mary (Dec 12, 2006)

wow- all this useful information! but now i feel like trying all the brands recommended  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rhumbafrapp (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi im a newbie here

I tried 3 different brands of MMU.. BE, Monave, and MHM/lumiere

of all, i can really say that Monave and MHM really are the best

Monave, because, its creamy and the finish is flawless

MHM, is a very good cheap brand.. It has this weird smell at first, but it gives me a flawless look really


----------



## Wanda112267 (Dec 23, 2006)

Great idea! I love MMU.


----------



## Momo (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's a list of the brands I've seen on this forum so far (and some of my additions):

Everyday Minerals - Mineral Makeup

Sweetscents :: Your Cosmetic Mineral Mica Resource

Natural mineral based powder cosmetics and skincare.

eBay Store - Ocean Mist Cosmetics: Ocean Mist Minerals, Bare Minerals, Bare Escentuals

Lumiere Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup

Aubrey Nicole Mineral Makeup and Skin Care

Mineral Makeup Signature Minerals

PÃ¼r Minerals: Home

index

SilkyMakeup.com

Home

Monave Mineral Make Up

Aromaleigh Mineral Cosmetics &amp; Aromatics ~ Pure Mineral Makeup

Fyrinnae

Medusa's Make-Up

I don't know if someone's done it, but I haven't seen a list. Please feel free to add on.


----------



## amouramour (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm new, sorry if this question has already been answered. Is mineral makeup good for teenage acne prone skin? My makeup right now is non comedogenic and I'm afraid to switch to mineral makeup.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 28, 2006)

Amouramour, I am a teenager and have very very acne prone skin. Mineral Makeup has been WONDERFUL for me, do not be afraid to switch. I used to use revlon colorstay foundation and then switched to physician's formula mineral wear loose powder. My skin looks much more natural AND my breakouts are very calmed down.. I have not broken out from this makeup.. in fact, I think its actually HELPING my skin lol.


----------



## amouramour (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Mandy! I'm going to pick out some mineral makeup tomorrow :]


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 15, 2007)

sounds great!

I really cant wait for my EDM to arrive!!


----------



## needsmakeover (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am also new I have tried the BE mineral makeup and love the way it look after 5 minutes or so of applying it but since I have combination skin (oily T-zone) by the end of the day I look like I am not wearing anything




. I tried touching it up with BE Mineral Veil but it doesn't help. Does anyone recommend any other type of mineral makeup that may last a bit longer or may look better when I touch it up? I appreciate it.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Feb 16, 2007)

I really look forward to being able to see the links, I've already tried millions of MMU brands but I just can't get enough of sampling, it's so addictive!! I keep telllng myself I need to settle for one brand but boy that's _*hard*_!!!


----------



## farris2 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so glad I found out about this forum! I read about it on Livejournal,everyone is so helpful.


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, not sure if this has been asked somewhere else... but can I use a normal concealer while using a mineral foundation? or the concealer has to be mineral also?


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, not sure if this has been asked somewhere else... but can I use a normal concealer while using a mineral foundation? or the concealer has to be mineral also? You can use normal concealer but you might have to play around a little to find the best way to apply it with mineral foundation.


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Sirvinya! Since I decided to jump in the bandwagon of crazy MMU sampling I was wondering if I should also get a concealer but good to know I can still use mine.

I'm excited about this stuff, never tried MMU before but I've seen some flawless faces in here and they've used MMU. Hope it works for me!


----------



## bunnylover (Mar 17, 2007)

im new to mineral makeup and i am using Jane Iredale line. i haven't seen much post on this brand. since im new, im not sure what to expect. i chose this brand because they offer pressed and liquid mineral makeup. so far im loving their nightime eyeshadows and rose blush. i have severe dry skin conditions. although her "circle delete concealer" in a cream texture, i still get flaky skin. does anyone else with dry skin conditions have this problem and which concealer worked for you?? thanks.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 17, 2007)

Monave and Lumiere give a natural finish.


----------



## FritzandP (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm really loving Lumiere


----------



## connollyd1027 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, I am new to this forum, and this is actually my first forum. I am looking into getting a minerals MU but I am not sure which one to go with. I am also confused about the best way to find my shade online. If anyone could help me out that would be great.

Thanks,

New Girl


----------



## Ambered (Apr 16, 2007)

hi, i am new. my name is amber and i am addicted to shoes and make up. i will only wear mineral foundation. i have been using bare minerals but have ordered some joppa and various samples from companies i read about here.


----------



## supergirlmiyea (Apr 18, 2007)

my sister got me to try mineral makeup a few weeks ago and i was amazed how well the powder covered my face....i don't remember what brand it was but I am going to buy some myself soon any suggestions for a good brand?


----------



## pinkdiva438 (Apr 22, 2007)

The more information, the better! There is so much out there that first hand info is welcome. Good idea!!


----------



## veronwps (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, Im new to MMU what type of brush shall I use to apply MMU? Any recommendation? Thanks


----------



## rivah (Jul 27, 2007)

To apply Mineral Makeup to your face you should use a Kabuki Brush. You could use a powder brush but Kabuki is what is recommended. Here is a link where you can buy the brush(s).

XXXXXXXXXXXX--------links removed by admin----XXXXXXXXXXX

Let me know if you have anymore questions!









Rivah


----------



## Daca (Oct 17, 2007)

Kabuki is the best.There is big different with you apply with some other brush.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 20, 2007)

The brush for foundation or eye colors?


----------



## ngak (Oct 24, 2007)

which is nicer? kabuki brush or flat top brush? for great coverage?


----------



## TheStranger1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the recommendations, it's very helpful


----------



## mxgirl2007 (Oct 27, 2007)

do u girls use the edm brushes with the makeup, or do u use brushes from other brands?


----------



## staysss (Oct 27, 2007)

The website says that you are supposed to put on the finishing powder after your foundation and blush, I guess it's supposed to make everything last longer.


----------



## tina123 (Nov 5, 2007)

Has anyone heard of go-natural all in one? It's a compact. Of what? I'm not sure. It's all over the internet, and it's sold on ebay. I don't know whether it's mineral make-up or some other powder, apparently it can used in all parts of the face as an enhancer.

Has anyone tried it? It costs over $40 for a 8g compact - double the price of Bare Essentials mineral foundation. I was looking for reviews for this product but found none. If anyone here knowns anything about it, I'd be happy to be able to learn about it, aside from the hype.

Thanks.


----------



## staysss (Nov 5, 2007)

I just tried EDM and hate it, it makes my skin look so dry. I also tried Signature Minerals and it doesn't have good coverage. I like BE but the shades don't work on my light skin. I even tried to mix them all together. I wonder if I will ever find my perfect minerals?!?!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 10, 2007)

EDM has new products - you can check them here under Skin &amp; Body.


----------



## xvkn408x (Nov 13, 2007)

wow this helped me a lot


----------



## Versci (Nov 29, 2007)

I tried EDM today, didn't work out too well... It goes on nicely but it just accentuates my dry, flaky (and blemished) skin.

I think I'll try Lumiere next.


----------



## leo03713 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum but wanted to put in my 2 cents.

I've recently jumped on the MMU bandwagon and though I have only sampled 4 different companies, I have fallen in love with Jenulence. I chose them b/c of the addition of serecite and white kaolin clay to their foundations. I am a WoC and live in Florida so a true color, long lasting, matte makeup were important factors for me.

Just wanted to throw that in there. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Noy_js (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the thread


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Does any of you know whether EDM samples are the same size as the mini foundation size (2.5g) or are they smaller?

TIA!

ETA: also if someone can post a pic of the mini foundation size it would be greatly appreciated! (I have the sample kit and want to know how they compare to the small regular size). Thanks again!


----------



## nansaidh (Dec 17, 2007)

Is mineral makeup really good for older skin? I've always avoided powder in anything because it makes my skin look awful, sticks in the lines and grooves.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm 48 and swear by it! It you get the right brand for you, apply it without a heavy hand, it'll stay on all day and not cake or collect in the lines.


----------



## MsKrystle (Dec 22, 2007)

i abs0lutely L0VE mineral makeup. u can literally SLEEP in bare minerals f0undation and it gives u that beautifully airbrushed lo0k


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 24, 2007)

If you're older, or if you have those lines that come of dry skin, then you NEED a hydrosol (plus it helps set your make-up). At least it's worked a treat for me. I always get lines on my eye on the side I sleep on, and powder was making them look a hundred times deeper, even though I moisturise before doing my make-up.

But a quick spritz of hydrosol after finishing up (before mascara) works magic - no more lines. Also useful during the day if I feel myself drying out. And I go lighter with foundation application around my eyes this time of year because my skin goes even drier than it normally does. Seems to be doing fine so far.


----------



## chinagem (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd like to try mineral makeup but I hear that it makes AA skin look ashy. Does anybody know of any good brands for darker skin tones?


----------



## 1Str8Mizz (Jan 3, 2008)

a poll would be great. I want to buy mineral products, just haven't figured out what brand suits me best.


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

sounds good to be


----------



## cherubix (Jan 29, 2008)

good info received here!


----------



## kyslee (Jan 30, 2008)

i have thought about changing to mineral

bare minerals any good


----------



## raininberkeley (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep, good idea!

Well, I've been using BE, but I'm trying other brands - especially eyeshadows. Right now I have nearly 100 colors of BE eyeshadows and want to branch out a bit.


----------



## mamatoboys (Feb 6, 2008)

I LOVE mineral makeup! I've been using it for the past four years. I used Sheer Cover for a few years and now I am using Loreal. It was about time for the drugstore to get on board with the mineral makeup!


----------



## paisleygirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I use mineral Make-up and this is my daily 4 step use of mineral make-up:

1. Apply Foundation

2.Apply cheek color

3.Apply Finishing Powder

4.Apply eyeshadow and Mascara

There! you are all done! Its Quick, Easy and Beautiful!

I Absolutely Love Mineral Make-up! I have been using this great stuff called Ethereal Minerals and wow is it awesome! I've been using it for a little over a year now. The foundations,Blushes/bronzers,Finishing Powder,ALL the eyeshadows- everything that you can chose from is just so great! You guys should check out the website! go to: etherealminerals

dot com!

I hope you guys find stuff you like.


----------



## Devilgal (Feb 10, 2008)

Really love TheSHEspace to bits!!! hee..


----------



## paisleygirl (Feb 11, 2008)

The Finishing Powder i use is great i put it on after my foundation and blush. It just sets everthing and is really great at making the make-up last all day long.


----------



## winterpiano (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anyone heard about mineral beauty by jc Nadia paris? I ordered some on ebay but i couldn't find any info about that company on the net


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope i'm not hijacking this threat - question about mineral makeup eyeshadow

my problem with mineral makeup eyeshadows, is that they never seem to last long - I bought a bunch from Alima (although nowhere near the number as you raininberkeley!!), but they look great when I leave my home, but I feel that they are gone within 2 hours!

perhaps it's the brand I am using? I sometimes use one of those liquid transformers for eyeshadow (only helps a bit with staying power)... should I try something else instead?!


----------



## Daca (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lulabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope i'm not hijacking this threat - question about mineral makeup eyeshadow
my problem with mineral makeup eyeshadows, is that they never seem to last long - I bought a bunch from Alima (although nowhere near the number as you raininberkeley!!), but they look great when I leave my home, but I feel that they are gone within 2 hours!

perhaps it's the brand I am using? I sometimes use one of those liquid transformers for eyeshadow (only helps a bit with staying power)... should I try something else instead?!

Maybe some eye shadow base?Like the one from Fyrinnae or Mad Minerals?


----------



## paisleygirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *1Str8Mizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a poll would be great. I want to buy mineral products, just haven't figured out what brand suits me best. Mineral Make-up is great it is the best thing i have ever used. You should try Ethereal (Pronounced(eth ee ree al)) Minerals. I have been using it for over a year and i don't think i will ever go back to liquid form make-up. The Foundation has the best coverage,the cheek colors are fanominal, and all the different shades of eyeshadows are killer! And the best part is it lasts all day long! I dont ever have to touch up through out the day. I always end up having to re-do my eyelashes I use covergirl long lasting lash (Queen Latifa) any suggestions on a better mascara?Anyways check out the website its really cool. Its at etherealminerals DOT COM

I love it and i am sure you will too.

No. Sorry


----------



## 1Str8Mizz (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mamatoboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE mineral makeup! I've been using it for the past four years. I used Sheer Cover for a few years and now I am using Loreal. It was about time for the drugstore to get on board with the mineral makeup!



I currently use Sheer Cover...just started...well it's alright...I couldn't believe how I paid so much for it yet not that satisfied. Thinking of going with Bare Minerals...

Has anyone tried Physician's Formula mineral wear??

Originally Posted by *paisleygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mineral Make-up is great it is the best thing i have ever used. You should try Ethereal (Pronounced(eth ee ree al)) Minerals. I have been using it for over a year and i don't think i will ever go back to liquid form make-up. The Foundation has the best coverage,the cheek colors are fanominal, and all the different shades of eyeshadows are killer! And the best part is it lasts all day long! I dont ever have to touch up through out the day. I always end up having to re-do my eyelashes I use covergirl long lasting lash (Queen Latifa) any suggestions on a better mascara?Anyways check out the website its really cool. Its at etherealminerals DOT COM

I love it and i am sure you will too.

No. Sorry

Is there a way I can purchase this without ordering it online?? I'd like to sample it and see how it works for me...
As for your Mascara situation...Best Mascara for me would be L'Oreal's Voluminous or Diorshow by Christian Dior...and you can use a primer mascara before applying, but I find that u don't really need to use a primer with Voluminous or Diorshow....and if you want to keep the curl on your lashes, I suggest buy the Waterproof cause there's more wax to keep it holding longer. Hope this helps


----------



## Nubia (Mar 13, 2008)

Can someone tell me what exactly are the benefits of mmu...Is it that much better than regular mu?

What are the pros?


----------



## Daca (Mar 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can someone tell me what exactly are the benefits of mmu...Is it that much better than regular mu? 
What are the pros?

Let me just say that I have stopped using regular make up since I found out about MMU.First of all,there are natural ingredians,so it's perfect for sensitive skin.My oily skin is better since I use mineral foundation.The coverage is great,there are so many color you can choose and ofcourse great prices.You can buy samples for a price 1-3$ or some sample kits which are free,just pay shipping.Just you need to find which company suits you.

I hope you will love mineral make up products


----------



## greenfairy218 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Yes, I definitely am converted to mineral makeups, too. It feels so sheer and weightless and I love the natural glow my skin has. This sounds like a great idea!*


----------



## Sporkle (Apr 21, 2008)

I've just had my sample of pure luxe mineral foundation through the post; I ordered 'creamy natural' which is supposed to be a neutral shade, but it makes me look like a tangerine!! I was thinking of testing the 'ivory' shade but i've heard people say that it's more suited to asian skin



Am I just to assume that they don't have a shade to suit my colouring?

Or does anyone know of anything I could add to the foundation to take away some of the yellowness?

Edit; Ooo ok it's not as orange as I thought it was but I can only use a very light layer of it. Wont be too bad for summer time!


----------



## greenfairy218 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sorry your mineral makeup colour wasn't what you expected it to be. Thats happened to me a FEW times, too. If you decide to buy another set, make sure that you get one with matching undertones as your skin. In other words, if you don't have warm or golden undertones, don't buy a makeup that does. Go with one that supports the same as yours. If you want to continue to use the ones that you bought, I would put on a lighter, ivory shade over it to balance it out. This should work nicely until you can by a better, matching shade. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sporkle (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks



I have an ivory coloured pressed powder and I put a little bit of that on over the top, seems to have evened it out a bit which is good


----------



## simisimi100 (May 11, 2008)

great Idea


----------



## meoheo (Jul 28, 2008)

I love MMU


----------



## gilliantng (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *1Str8Mizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a poll would be great. I want to buy mineral products, just haven't figured out what brand suits me best. i totally second this! its like there's sooo much choices out there and i'm lost!


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 20, 2008)

good idea

i love MMU !


----------



## helwabehna (Mar 24, 2011)

I use MINERAL BEAUTE myself and bought them from their website jcnadiaparis dot com

It's really worked for me and I think they are really good also very affordable compared to Sheer cover or Bare Escentuals.

Therefore I really recommend them! They've got some excellent quality Kabuki Brushes, Foundation Brushes seperately or then you can buy their 23 piece Professional Makeup Brushes set which is what I got in like a baby pink colour. It's beautiful!


----------

